# Check out Canidae's grain free !



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I looked at them only briefly. My major concern was with the fish used.... no where does it say that fish used are ethoxyquin free. That would be a deal buster for me... as its a known carcinogen. Also, I notice that the Ash is pretty high... the Orijen formulas are in the 6.5-7 range and these are in the 8's. Just food for thought.... so to speak.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I saw this online too when I was trying to find a new food for Gus and thought I might give it a try next time I see it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I give up on food. I just bought a bag of TOW and it's not ethoxyquin free...ugh! Food, allergies, calories...drives me nuts...


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

This is driving me mad.. Rusty's coat looks like a llama.. Penny's is dull.. both are shaking thier heads.. granted, they have played a lot in their pool this week.. I look up other foods and they rate so low.. I just want to do what is best for them.. as you all do. Thanks for listening.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I saw those too, however the Canidae company reps were VERY rude to me. we switched to Taste of the Wild High Prairie, I'm very happy with it & the girls are doing great!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I've been very, very pleased with the Eagle Pack Holistic line. The goldens have also done well on the Innova large breed. Even though it is labelled large breed it is a good, all round adult maintenance formula. I like the protein amount, the calcium/phos and the calorie count is very reasonable.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Can't have chicken, turkey, corn, milk products, duck, rabbit...and not more than 400 calories per cup for the non-allergic dog. Sometimes I guess we cannot have it all. I thought I could finally get my two on the same food. Oh well...

Hmmm....
_*Holistic Select® Anchovy, Sardine & Salmon Meal Formula***
22% Protein / 12% Fat / Calories - 354 kcal/cup*_​


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Can't have chicken, turkey, corn, milk products, duck, rabbit...and not more than 400 calories per cup for the non-allergic dog. Sometimes I guess we cannot have it all. I thought I could finally get my two on the same food. Oh well...
> 
> Hmmm....
> _*Holistic Select® Anchovy, Sardine & Salmon Meal Formula****_
> ...


I haven't used that "flavor" , but there is alot on their website from people who have had success with it in re" to allergies. www.eaglepack.com


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

this is what we are on: Taste of the Wild High Prairie Canine Formula with Roasted Bison & Roasted Venison benefits: 

Grain-Free 
Roasted Bison and Roasted Venison 
Optimal Amino Acids 
Antioxidants 
Omega Fatty Acid Blend 
Digestive Support System 
Sweet Potatoes 
Berry Blend 
Tomatoes & Tomato Pomace 
No Corn, No Soy, No By-Products 
Chelated Minerals.  *Ingredients:*
Bison, venison, lamb meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweat potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, roasted bison, roasted venison, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Saccharomyces cerevesiae fermentation solubles, dried Aspergillus oryzae fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.  *Guaranteed Analysis %:*Crude Protein Minimum 32 Crude Fat Minimum 18 Moisture Maximum 10 Crude Fiber Maximum 3 Omega-6 Fatty Acids * Minimum 2.8 Sodium Maximum 0.3 Omega-3 Fatty Acids * Minimum 0.3  *Other Product Benefits:*No Grain, No By-Products - Natural grain-free formula with vitamins and minerals offers your pet nutrition for health and vitality. 

Roasted Bison & Venison - Found in our High Prairie Canine Formula. Lean meat, roasted for great flavor. These ingredients offer highly digestible protein to help your dog maintain the sleek condition of good health. 

Digestive Support System - Dried chicory root, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus, fermentation solubles and extracts all work together to help support a healthy digestive system. *Extra Information:*
AAFCO Statement:
Taste of the Wild High Prairie Canine Formula is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the Association of American Feed Control Officials (AAFCO) Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for all life stages.

Other ingredients in Taste of the Wild High Prairie Canine Formula with Roasted Bison & Roasted Venison:
Zinc 150 mg/kg Minimum 
Selenium 0.4 mg/kg Minimum
Vitamin E 150 IU/kg Minimum 

* Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profile.

Calorie Content: 3,719 kcal/kg *(370 kcal/cup*) Calculated Metabolizable Energy.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm glad I'm not the only one going nuts around here looking for a new food. I gave the new formula Canidae a chance. 3 of mine are on it. Dallas and Tonka seem to be ok, but now Denali came up with a nasty ear infection and she is only 13mo. Not sure what to do now. Was thinking of switching to TOTW. I will be getting a new pup next weekend and was wondering if anyone knew if that would be ok to feed him too?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Packleader said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one going nuts around here looking for a new food. I gave the new formula Canidae a chance. 3 of mine are on it. Dallas and Tonka seem to be ok, but now Denali came up with a nasty ear infection and she is only 13mo. Not sure what to do now. Was thinking of switching to TOTW. I will be getting a new pup next weekend and was wondering if anyone knew if that would be ok to feed him too?


my Blush (7 months) got HORRIBLE ear infections on the new canidae (she also was gassy, killed the yard, itchy, and had puddin' poo's) she was on Tresaderm (ear drops) for 2 weeks, and we switched to the TOTW in that time. turns out she has a Gluten allergy that was complicated by other environmental factors. She has been better than ever since the food switch, we will never go back to Canidae.

I've heard many say that young pups shouldn't be on grain-free formulas, but the bag is rated for all life stages. I spoke to several company reps from TOTW, they were very informative & knowledgeable about their products, I am quite impressed.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine are on there 5th bag..so far no problems and Cruiser has bad ears, hasnt gotten any worse, even if they did, I would chalk it up more to always being in water..... No yellow or brown spots. I havent made up my mind yet , but am looking for a different foods, only because the store I get the Canidae only carries the 35lbs bags and that doesnt go a long way with the crew!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I've used Canidae for years and years and had zero problems. In fact, it eliminated all skin, coat, ear, allergy problems. Until the switch. Four of ours got soft poop immediately, but it straightened out for a few days. Then it got worse.

So we switched the Goldens to the TOTW. Bison and Venison...as listed above.

We switched our Newfs to Orijen 6 Fresh Fish. 

ALL are doing great. We did have a couple of soft poops in the middle of the transition (over a week), and realized we needed to cut their amount eaten down by a little. We did.....and ALL is perfect now.

The Orijen is my primary choice of food. Newf people have had excellent results with it. And the 6 Fish is a Newf's natural diet. (Unfortunately it's limited supply...due to inability to fish in frozen lakes in the winter...so we'll be switching to Adult when we can't get the 6 Fish). Unfortunately with our crew, it's not something I can afford for all of the dogs...and the Newfs have MORE problems than Goldens (or OUR Goldens) do with foods. That's why they got the Orijen...and the Goldens got the TOTW.

Plus...the Goldens aren't ecstatic with a complete fish diet. They prefer MEAT. LOL Yes, Orijen makes meat/chicken based food (Adult)....but nothing "exotic", so I thought they should get a treat too.

Oh and as far as Canidae's new Grain Free.....they can shove it. They started this whole mess by changing their formula and adding gluten....so now that I've had to switch, why the heck would I switch back when the grain free comes out? There are plenty of grain free foods on the market. Wellness CORE, Innova EVO, Orijen, TOTW, and several others. Canidae is a little late to the game. TOO late for me.


----------



## daisy&jack (Oct 5, 2006)

*Still hoping canidae works out but looking at other food*

Hi,

Now that we've done a complete transition to Canidae - stool has firmed up. But I'm still seeing more paw licking than I would like - so I've been looking at new food too.

My question is how much protein content should a golden have in their diet? Some of the grain free foods are 40% protein. I noticed taste of the wild is not as high in protein - and is highly rated by dog food analysis.

When you switched to TOTW was there a hard transtion period or did it go smoothly? Since I can't get old Canidae I would need to switch 100%. 

Thanks


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

*I have been using a food called ( FROMM SURF & TURF )*
*It is GRAIN FREE .*
*My girl has been on it for 2 weeks now so far so good it has*
*lots of good things in it and it cane highly recommended by a *
*K-9 nutrition person that helps lots of people with there dog's food.*
*Check it out ( www.frommfamily.com )*


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

We stopped using Canidae right before they switched formulas. We wanted to go grain free and ethoxyquin free, which took a while to find out which had it and which didn't. So now we are switching between Wellness CORE, EVO, and Orijen.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

daisy&jack said:


> Hi,
> 
> Now that we've done a complete transition to Canidae - stool has firmed up. But I'm still seeing more paw licking than I would like - so I've been looking at new food too.
> 
> ...


I chose the TOTW high prairie for ours, it is the highest protein % of all the TOTW. We switched Blush over cold-turkey. She was so miserable on the canidae, I couldn't drag it out any longer for her. That same night she was back to her normal self, no longer rubbing her ears on everything & good firm stools.

Layla was transitioned gradually (10 days) and did just the same. no problems & they LOVE the new food. We have been on the TOTW for nearly a month & so far-so good!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I haven't used that "flavor" , but there is alot on their website from people who have had success with it in re" to allergies. www.eaglepack.com


It's been suggested, and it makes sense, that all the fish formulas may be preserved with ethoxyquin. :doh: I would have tried one of the other TOTW formulas, but they added chicken meal. :doh::doh:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The Orijen Fish is ethoxyquin free according to their site as they state that it arrives at their plant fresh http://www.championpetfoods.com/orijen/faq/#Ethoxyquin I have read that manufacturers can state that their food is ethoxyquin free if THEY do not use it..... they do not have to reveal what their suppliers have done. One of MANY "not so honest" practices in this industry. By far, the most wholesome food I've found is the Honest Kitchen, made in a human foods USDA plant that some of our own foods come from. Being dehydrated, it has many of the enzymes, amino acids and other nutrients cooked out of extruded, cooked ( to death) food. It's price is what keeps me from using it exclusively... so far the Eagle Pack Holistic and Innova Large Breed are doing pretty well for us..... with THK and green tripe as toppers.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I used to give Shadow one meal a day of Honest Kitchen. I'd give it to Tucker as a treat. They loved it! I causes very smelly (lol) gas, but feeding two dogs HK is very expensive. I actually have a bag that I never opened because my oldest couldn't take the smell of the gas.  I'm not sure they can tolerate such a high protein level as in Orijen after being on Canidae for 5 years. I could try it I supposed. I'd have to find the calories, too. Tucker puts on pounds easily.

I feel like I'm beating my head against a wall...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I used to give Shadow one meal a day of Honest Kitchen. I'd give it to Tucker as a treat. They loved it! I causes very smelly (lol) gas, but feeding two dogs HK is very expensive. I actually have a bag that I never opened because my oldest couldn't take the smell of the gas.  I'm not sure they can tolerate such a high protein level as in Orijen after being on Canidae for 5 years. I could try it I supposed.


That's too bad.... we've never had a gas issue with THK.... although the cost is really steep and prevents us from using it exclusively. Perhaps you could see if someone in your local rescue group could use your unopened bag before it goes out of date.... I bet some stuggling pupper could really benefit from it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> That's too bad.... we've never had a gas issue with THK.... although the cost is really steep and prevents us from using it exclusively. Perhaps you could see if someone in your local rescue group could use your unopened bag before it goes out of date.... I bet some stuggling pupper could really benefit from it.


I think it's too late...


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> this is what we are on: Taste of the Wild High Prairie Canine Formula with Roasted Bison & Roasted Venison benefits:
> 
> Grain-Free
> Roasted Bison and Roasted Venison
> ...


I think we live pretty close... where do you get your food from? Online? I try to go to Vincenness and Terre Haute and no luck on good food. Even or local PetSmart and PetLand do not carry what Im looking for. Someone said they would special order it for me but so far nothing. Just curious on where you get it and prices


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I went looking for the grain free today and none of our stores has it yet.... They didnt know when it would be coming.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think you can get it online.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> I think you can get it online.


I went with Evo.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I went with Evo.


I'm still looking. I think Shadow would do okay with the Red Meat formula, but the protein is really high compared to what he was on before. Tucker would have to eat a very small amount due to the calories. I'm still searching.

Mary, do you know that it's the grains they are allergic too? Shadow's issue is with corn of course, but chicken, turkey, milk products, and borderline sensitive to duck and rabbit.:doh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im not sure yet..... Hootie came down with a hot spot (which he has never had) and licking his paws, Maggie is licking her paws, Abbie and Cruiser are licking and both have ear infections.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It might help to look at what changes were made in the new formula. They were on Canidae before, weren't they? I really would like to try the orijen. I wonder what others think of such a high protein level?


----------

